

The $1 Kindle 4 Cover - thigbee
http://www.amazopia.com/the-1-kindle-cover-protective-case-for-kindle-4-kindle-3-kindle-keyboard/

======
pedalpete
This is good, but I've been using a $12 moleskin reporter style notepad with a
back pocket.

Tear out half the sheets, and the notebook holds the tablet perfectly, plus
you still have a note-pad you can use. The elastic at the bottom keeps it
closed. The pocket tore at the bottom, but a bit of duct tape solved that.

Classier looking than an envelope, but super cheap and functional.

------
sardonicbryan
I own this (now) $6.50 leather cover, which looks decent and cost me only $15
a few months ago.

[http://www.amazon.com/CE-Compass-Cover-Kindle-
Black/dp/B004A...](http://www.amazon.com/CE-Compass-Cover-Kindle-
Black/dp/B004A7ZEI2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317770330&sr=8-3)

------
flarg
I think I paid £2.50 for a black neoprene 'hoodie' cover. It will last
forever.

------
hobonumber1
Well, we pay for looks.

